# phpbb help!!!



## JennyH (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been looking _everywhere_ and I can't find anyone that's familiar with phpBB. I'm having a lot of problems with my forum http://www.jennyhyun.tv/forums because I tried to add hacks. I made back-up files but when I upload them it gives me this message:

_Error importing backup file

*DEBUG MODE*

SQL Error : 1064 You have an error in your SQL syntax. Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '421', '052e137089', '', 'I was to buisy getting fed KFC by the

INSERT INTO phpbb_posts_text (post_id, bbcode_uid, post_subject, post_text) VALUES('420', '948349a4cd', '', 'Hogan is over rated. he\'s #6 INSERT INTO phpbb_posts_text (post_id, bbcode_uid, post_subject, post_text) VALUES('421', '052e137089', '', 'I was to buisy getting fed KFC by the Cirnal.

Line : 980
File : admin_db_utilities.php_

Also, when I try to update a profile, I get this message:

_Could not update users table

*DEBUG MODE*

SQL Error : 1064 You have an error in your SQL syntax. Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ' user_timezone = -5, user_dateformat = 'd M Y h:i a', user_lang

UPDATE phpbb_users SET user_email = '[email protected]', user_icq = '', user_website = 'http://www.jennyhyun.tv', user_occ = 'Recording Artist, Songwriter', user_from = 'New York, New York', user_interests = 'Music, singing, internet, photography, animals.', user_sig = '', user_sig_bbcode_uid = '', user_viewemail = 1, user_aim = 'JennyH12484', user_yim = '', user_msnm = '', user_attachsig = 1, user_allowsmile = 1, user_allowhtml = 0, user_allowbbcode = 1, user_allow_viewonline = 1, user_notify = 0, user_notify_pm = 1, user_popup_pm = , user_timezone = -5, user_dateformat = 'd M Y h:i a', user_lang = 'english', user_style = 2, user_active = 1, user_actkey = '' WHERE user_id = 2

Line : 524
File : usercp_register.php_

I'm afraid that I ****** it up so bad that I have to start up a whole other message board. If there's anyone out there who knows phpBB or knows someone who does, please help me. I'm willing to give you $10 through Paypal or something if you can just get my message board back to normal again.

Thank you!


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

JennyH, please check your private messages. Thank you!


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I will help you with your forum, but I would suggest that if you pay someone, that it be the owner of the site. A donate link is here.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

JennyH said:


> Hi ... you can actually go ahead and just delete my phpbb thread because I shut down the forum.


As is evident with this message, a solution to this problem is no longer needed, but I left the post open in case there were any phpbb programmers that needed something to do :smile:


----------



## ceedeei (Nov 6, 2007)

If there are any phpbb programmers looking to help people then they have found someone. I have a phpbb 2 forum hosted with siteground but having always previously had free forums, where everything is done for you, I am at a total loss with how to add the mods that I am used to with my previous free forums.


----------



## mobs6 (Nov 11, 2007)

how bout trying to login from your phpmmyadmin or from the cpanel. then try to upload /dump your database table if u had the back up...

try to set login from your hosting, you'll gonna need your user name and password with this link:

http://www.jennyhyun.tv/cpanel


----------



## Torazar (Nov 27, 2007)

If anyone has any specific phpbb issues related to the display, database retrieval or general php coding issues involved, please send me a private message.


----------

